# Scorpion & FIREEEE!



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I think You all are going to like about this one.

Having some fun with my Scorpion.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done! Hmmmm ... was that a cigarette lighter and a candle???

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Nicely done! Hmmmm ... was that a cigarette lighter and a candle???
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yes 



Tag said:


> Great video


Thanks Tag


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, that was pretty good!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks the Turk 



Bill Hays said:


> Yeah, that was pretty good!


Thanks Bill 

It was better than first I thought it to be.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It was few days without entry in forum so I still didn't see this funny vid...very nice Kal


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Man :wave:


----------

